# Jazyk joins the 1000 club



## jester.

_ jazyk - język - lingua - lengua - langue - llengua - língua - language 


_*Dear Jazyk,*

I don't even know in which language I should congratulate you on your first milestone... 


Also schreibe ich ein paar Sätze in verschiedenen Sprachen.

Supongo que acepterás mis disculpas por no esribir en todas las lenguas que conoces tú.


En plus, je veux dire que je trouve que tu es vraiment une grande aide dans tous le forums et que tes contributions sont toujours très intéressantes et utiles.

_Joyeux Postiversaire_
​


----------



## betulina

*ENHORABONA, Jazyk!!!*​ 
 Com que el domines com si en fossis nadiu, jo em limitaré a felicitar-te en català, que em sento molt petita al teu costat...  

*Moltíssimes gràcies* per totes les teves aportacions, que sempre són més que interessants!! És una sort tenir-te per aquí.

*Muitos parabéns!! Obrigada!! *
​


----------



## Jana337

*

*_Žijeme v trojúhelníku o stranách 
šest tisíc čtyři sta padesát čtyři, 
čtyři tisíce sedm set patnáct
a pět tisíc sto dvacet šest. 
Každý z nás důvěrně zná svou odvěsnu. 
Tvá je ta kratší, má ta delší a protínají se v bodě O'.
Než najdeme (hlavně já!) sílu a odvahu zdolat přeponu,
budeme se tak jako dosud potkávat zde
ve fóru - v těžišti trojúhelníku.
 Děkuji Ti za 1000 úžasných a užitečných příspěvků 
a těším se na další tisíce.

A pamatuj si: 
Když nevíš jak dál, *úsměv* vždy pomůže. 
Odkryje nečekané možnosti a naznačí nové cesty.

_Jana_
_​


----------



## jazyk

With the laconism that I'm known for,
All I can say to all of you is:

THANK YOU!

Now I'd like to thank my mom, my dad, my brother, God, Bill Clinton, Kofi Annan, Anna Kournikova, Chapulín Colorado, and everybody who made this possible. Thank you all!


----------



## elroy

*أكتب إليك بالعربية، فإني أتكهن أنها إحدى اللغات القليلة التي لا تتقنها، ولكن من يعرف؟*
*!ربما تفاجئني وتجيبني بنفس اللغة، أو بالأحرى لن تفاجئني فبالنسبة للغات إني أتوقع منك أي شيء*
*.أهنئك على النجاح الهائل الذي قد أنجزته بتعليمك للغات، ليت الكثيرين يقتدون باجتهادك ومثابرتك*​ 
*ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام*​


----------



## Outsider

_Muitos parabéns, Jazyk! 

Como já sabe tanto acerca das línguas do mundo (tudo? ), pensei em mostrar-lhe um sítio sobre línguas imaginárias. Espero que lhe agrade._


----------



## jazyk

> *أكتب إليك بالعربية، فإني أتكهن أنها إحدى اللغات القليلة التي لا تتقنها، ولكن من يعرف؟*
> *!ربما تفاجئني وتجيبني بنفس اللغة، أو بالأحرى لن تفاجئني فبالنسبة للغات إني أتوقع منك أي شيء*
> *.أهنئك على النجاح الهائل الذي قد أنجزته بتعليمك للغات، ليت الكثيرون يقتدون باجتهادك ومثابرتك*​
> 
> *ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام*


 
If you do it, you clean it!* * 





> _Como já sabe tanto acerca das línguas do mundo (tudo? ), pensei em mostrar-lhe um __sítio sobre línguas imaginárias__. Espero que lhe agrade._


​Claro! Com quem posso falá-la?


----------



## Flaminius

おめでとう、ルシアーノ！
賞賛と感謝を述べるのに、遅いということはないと思うので。。。。


----------



## moura

Muitos parabéns Jazyk ...quem diria?! Parece que foi ontem que o vi aparecer "somewhere between the tropics"  

Obrigada pelas suas contribuições para o apaixonante mundo da língua portuguesa!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Congratulazioni*!


----------



## jazyk

Thank you, everyone! I feel like I can go skydiving now.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Proficiat met je 1000 berichten!!!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jazyk

I've always wanted to eat proficiat. It sounds delicious.


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabona pel teu primer miliari, Jazyk!


----------

